
A Net Before the Web, Part 4: The Rogue, the Yuppie, and the Soldier - doppp
http://www.filfre.net/2017/11/a-net-before-the-web-part-4-the-rogue-the-yuppie-and-the-soldier/
======
pinewurst
This is such a fantastic blog! Well worth going back and reading all of it!

